# DONT use OPKS as HPTs! Bfp after 2 bfns and negative opks



## joseyposey28

:happydance:Totally elated got my bfp at 11dpo which was yesterday, faint but confirmed with 1-2 weeks on digi! But after stalking this site I wouldnt be fair not to write my own symptoms and experiences and I tested with opks nearly every day after ovulation even yesterday there wasnt a hint of a line yet i have a bfp on hpt. So for those like me hoping to use opks as a hint to bfp, it may work for some but it didnt for me! here are my symptoms

day 17: Positive opk in morning Bd in evening
day 18: VERY VERY positive opk and cramps early hours, bd in mornin 
1dpo: LOTS OF PINK/RED SPOTTING every time i wiped, post ov breast pain
2dpo: Still pink when wiped starting to feel hungry, dark opk not positive
3dpo: a bit more pink, dark opk not positive. Very hungry
4dpo: Extremley hungry opk still dark very gassy
5dpo: Mild cramps right side opk nearly positive, very hungry and gassy, shooting pain in bum
6dpo: shooting pain in breast, almost positive opk, very excited and hungry, clumpy white cm cervix not high not low, skin break out
7dpo: SUPER Hungry, opk only has a faint line today! Dissapointed that my dark lines were just post ov lh :( got a bit of a sore throat in the evening.did a super early hpt and no hint of a line no matter how many angles i held it.
8dpo: Dull cramps like period..period due in 2 days so expected. Hungry and throat getting more sore, as well sore breast and more spots on face..did opk..faintest line..disapointed! Do last preg test and no line just a bit of dust that made me excited for all of 1 second till i blew it off!shooting pain in bum..anoying!
9dpo: Expecting af..heavy feeling and NO line on opk, cervix low and soft, and cm back to normal how it would be before af! Definatley think im out.Throat still sore tho..my only hope
10dpo: No hpts left or opks available as im away from home, Due on today, throat is really sore but it is winter! If i dont come on will buy a test tommorow
11dpo: 1 day late, but hpt...very faint line after 3 minutes and darker by 10. AChey boobs still hungry but not as much as the past few days, twingey cramps and shooting pains in bum or back i dont know but it hurts! pregnant 1-2 on clear blue digi late and do an opk just to check...No line whatsoever!!!!!! 
Hope this helps anyone seeking comfort with bfns and negative opks during the 2 weeks wait and babydust to all xxx

​


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats! x


----------

